# LCIS Ladies looking for some Insite and Support



## SeaStarIn (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok so here it goes 
Last year my loving wife had a lumpectomy for DCIS (caught very very early) everything came back very positive no sign of cancer remained and it looked like the original biopsy took all of the DCIS when they examined the tissue post lumpectomy (no sign of cancer found). 6 month check up (mammogram and ultra sound)were clean everything looking great. 1 year check up on Monday the (same test as 6 month) the found a a mass and another spot they wanted to look at. So biopsy on Tuesday but both of us a little worried and nervous (I was a wreck) fortwo days . Well results neither were cancer big relief you would think. The one mass was just a calcium cyst the other is LCIS while not cancer it that increases a person’s risk of developing invasive breast cancer later on. So the thought of her going under the knife again is of great concern to me and if she had nor had the lumpectomy last year I would be less worried. Hoping that we can do the least invasive surgery as possible and follow with Hormone therapy. She tried tamoxifin last year but it really did not agree with her well and with all of the positive results from the surgery hoping it was all in the past. Now no cancer but back in the same boat doing some research there is another medicine Evista that doesnt have all of the same side effects (still some but not as drastic). This women is the love of my life and the rock I have built on. And from what I have read (still early) the recommend careful observation or the other extreme Prophylactic mastectomy. Still hoping that anothe partial lumpecomy is possible. I will support her with what ever decision she makes just want her to be as whole and happy as possible. I am very selfish when it come to my wife I want to keep her happy and spend as much time (with out smothering her) as possible. So ladies any insight or support would be a God Send.


----------

